# James Cameron Revisiting Pandora Twice This Time.



## SamAsh07 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOS ANGELES (October 27, 2010) __ Moving forward with the most anticipated films of the next decade, Fox Filmed Entertainment Chairmen Jim Gianopulos and Tom Rothman announced today that Academy Award®-winning filmmaker James Cameron has agreed to make AVATAR 2 and 3 as his next films.

Cameron, who had always viewed AVATAR as the creation of a new world and mythology, will begin work on the scripts early next year with an eye towards commencing production later in 2011. Cameron will decide if he will shoot the films back-to-back after he completes the scripts, but the release of the first, as yet untitled sequel, is targeted for December 2014, with the third film contemplated for a December 2015 release.

AVATAR 2 & 3 will be produced by Cameron and Jon Landau for Cameron’s Lightstorm Entertainment.[/p]

Detailed Report Here

Seriously what gives...?? In my opinion, Avatar ripped-off alot from World Of Warcraft and was only visually fascinating, nothing else to it.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 29, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Seriously what gives...?? In my opinion, Avatar ripped-off alot from World Of Warcraft and was only visually fascinating, nothing else to it.


Ripped off from WoW?
What?
How does that movie compare to World of Warcraft in any way possible to begin with?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess you haven't noticed much then...the Eywa Tree in Avatar is seen outside Dalaran City clearly.
The waterfall Jake jumps down from is also seen in World Of Warcraft. Though I forgot the exact name of that place. And much more...i'll try to find the article to it and show you.

EDIT:- Sorry if this isn't allowed...here's the link DBlaze


----------



## Theraima (Oct 29, 2010)

WoW movie would be much better tho, and Avatars plot was straightly ripped from pocahontas, a bit different characters but same idea.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 29, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I guess you haven't noticed much then...the Eywa Tree in Avatar is seen outside Dalaran City clearly.
> The waterfall Jake jumps down from is also seen in World Of Warcraft. Though I forgot the exact name of that place. And much more...i'll try to find the article to it and show you.
> 
> EDIT:- Sorry if this isn't allowed...here's the link DBlaze


I do see some things that are the same, but the tree thing is a bit farfetched with the image comparison they used.
floating islands have been around in other games as well so... Mind you, they do not look like the avatar / WoW ones.
But just saying.

And as said, some things were also taking from Pocahontas.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 29, 2010)

You've got to be kidding me...

You are all ripping me off.

You have two arms and two legs like I do.

In other words: James Cameron didn't rip anyone off. Many things have similarities.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 29, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Seriously what gives...?? In my opinion, Avatar ripped-off alot from *Pocahontas* and was only visually fascinating, nothing else to it.


Fix'd.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 29, 2010)

If the first one was a blue retelling of Pochahantus/Dancing with Wolves, what is the plot gonna be in the sequels? If they were capable of being creative, they wouldn't have done a retelling. Me and the gf called pretty much everything in the movie, I called a major plot twist an hour before it happened.

Milk that cash cow, Cameron.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> I called a major plot twist an hour before it happened.


There were no "plot twists" in the movie. Not sure what you "called".


----------



## geminisama (Oct 29, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They attempted to have them, and we called 'em all, but that's not much of an accomplishment if you're intelligent, and not entranced by OOO PRETY GRAFIKS.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't care if this movie was a rip-off of Pocahontas. Avatar is new and much better.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> They attempted to have them


I dunno, the plot seemed pretty straightforward to me.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 29, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same goes for me, I didn't see any twists or an attempt to do a twist.
Also, calling things on movies nowadays isn't such a hard thing to do, thus it requires little to no effort nor intelligence to do that.

Specially with those straightforward movies like avatar...


----------



## geminisama (Oct 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I don't care if this movie was a rip-off of Pocahontas. Avatar is new and much better.



How so?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 29, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> How so?



Simple, because everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 29, 2010)

Just saying that I loved the movie so opinion from other people doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 29, 2010)

I loved it too. I don't know why everyone is bashing it


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I loved it too. I don't know why everyone is bashing it


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backlash_%28sociology%29


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2010)

I read that and thought of furries in GBAtemp.

Like how people complained in a furry thread that furry threads were everywhere and I had to point out that was the only thread on any front page at the time. XD


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 29, 2010)

Well
I can't wait to watch them both
Even if it is just milking it.
They are milking paranormal activity (they made paranormal entity and PA2) and most people say PA2 SUCKS and PE no one has even heard of.

I hope these movies don't stay on the same moon (pandora) as the first one, at least for the entire plot because I can't see what they have left to do there (maybe the other tribes will play a part again we didn't see much  of them).
I bet the humans get pissed and start a full scale war between the races maybe.

EDIT: In fact you could say Nintendo are milking the Mario franchise for all it's worth with all these spin offs and what not.
And sony milking sonic making these new ports and things
But, regardless of whether they are milking them people still enjoy the end product.


----------



## EJames2100 (Oct 29, 2010)

The 1st Avatar sucked, I won't be wasting money on either the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Oct 29, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd
If you haven't watched the classic "Dances With Wolves", Google it.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> You've got to be kidding me...
> 
> You are all ripping me off.
> 
> ...



Oh come on it was a carbon copy of every other "Whitey becomes the greatest savage of all" story.  Don't tell me you couldn't see exactly how it was going to pan out after the first five minutes.  

Watch Pocahontis with a pair of these on






And see if you can tell the difference.

If he's going to make another one he's going to have to realise that 3D visuals wont be such a gimmick next time and he might have to do soemthing about his 2D characters, especially the antagonist, who in the first film might as well have been called "Baddie McEvilpants" and was only one scene away from killing a puppy.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol my opinion went from WoW to Dance With Wolves by others?? Hmm, weird, anyways, I have no grudge against the movie, I did see the 1st one and the most fun part was the intimacy scene haha, and of course the visuals, but it felt more like World Of Warcraft Night Elves fighting it out against their own Allys', Humans.


----------



## craplame (Oct 29, 2010)

Why do I feel like I'm the only person in the entire world who hasn't seen Avatar yet? I really need to get out more? Well, he does make really good movies. So, I think it's a marvelous idea.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Oct 29, 2010)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Sure Avatar ripped off a lot of movies, but Fern Gully is by far the closest match imo.  Too bad hollywood can't come up with any original ideas.  Rehash over and over.


----------



## kupo3000 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Battle Angel Alita AKA Gunnm movie project went down the drain.


----------



## injected11 (Oct 29, 2010)

IgiveUgas said:
			
		

> ComplicatioN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For real. The first time I saw the big yellow dozer, I immediately thought "FERN GULLY!".


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I didn't like Avatar at all to be honest, in fact I would class it as one of my most boring cinema experiences. The friend I went to watch it with fell asleep half way through for example and I found myself sitting there for an hour waiting for something exciting to happen.

As others have said it  plaguerised so many other things I would have trouble listing them all, the plot and characters I have seen a hundred times before. All of this wouldnt be too bad if it wasn't for the massive hype behind the film and its ridiculous length. But hey maybe the sequels will be better, I probably will watch them, or at least attempt to watch them, but not in the cinema.


----------



## alo123 (Oct 29, 2010)

I watched about two hours of the movie and fell asleep and still have not finished the last
part of the movie I thought it was boring actually and I hate 3d movies so yeah


----------



## lordrand11 (Oct 29, 2010)

Above and beyond the movie i just feel that James Cameron is over-credited.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 29, 2010)

I really really liked the movie and I wouldn`t mind them to make it into a trilogy. I also thought that it was actually a movie-experience worth watching in 3D, which I don`t think all movies are.

Also I like, that the movie had a subtitle in Germany, since it makes more sense, when you have the intention of making more. The whole name was " Avatar: Departure to Pandora" here.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 29, 2010)

Avatar 2 and 3..the story only gets worse. James Cameron, you had us the first time but now that its all about money...here comes the quick slip stupid bad horrible films just for the cash.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Oct 29, 2010)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> Avatar 2 and 3..the story only gets worse. James Cameron, you had us the first time but now that its all about money...here comes the quick slip stupid bad horrible films just for the cash.



I'll give two a good chance of not being bad but three will be terrible. I quite enjoyed the first one but I think I was the only person on earth who hadn't heard of it before watching it. I didn't get caught up in all the hype and I actually like mediocre sci-fi action. I didn't think the effects where at all impressive though. Like the rest of the film they seemed adequate but no effort put in after that. Don't understand how it got a single Oscar let alone 3 of them.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 29, 2010)

Avatar is awesome. If you don't like the movie then don't come into this thread and bash it. Just comment on something else!!

The battle scene in IMAX 3D is one of the best things I've ever experienced in film. 

Interested to see the 2nd and 3rd but I can't imagine it will come anywhere near the 1st in terms of quality - they put so many years of effort into Avatar.


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 29, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Avatar is awesome. If you don't like the movie then don't come into this thread and bash it. Just comment on something else!!
> 
> The battle scene in IMAX 3D is one of the best things I've ever experienced in film.
> 
> Interested to see the 2nd and 3rd but I can't imagine it will come anywhere near the 1st in terms of quality - they put so many years of effort into Avatar.



Put off the shitty 3D effect from the cinema  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Well, James Cameron isn't the great guy creating movie script.


----------



## RE4zombie (Oct 29, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> If the first one was a blue retelling of Pochahantus/Dancing with Wolves, what is the plot gonna be in the sequels? If they were capable of being creative, they wouldn't have done a retelling. Me and the gf called pretty much everything in the movie, I called a major plot twist an hour before it happened.
> 
> Milk that cash cow, Cameron.


Unfortunately, Cameron himself said he wanted to make it a dark sequel in the vein of the Empire Strikes Back.  I can see this going two ways: the way the Dark Knight legitimized comic book cinema with its grittiness and very real setting, or the way of Star Wars Episode 1, which was a car crash that failed in every way.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 29, 2010)

Avatar was an OK film but there's no loose ends in the plot, really. Not to mention that the whole theme of the movie was Jake's quest to understand the Na'vi. Now that he understands them how can you create a sequel that builds on the original and improves when the only way it would really make sense is to bring in another new character to repeat Jake's experience?

That and the film was basically a copy of Dances With Wolves to begin with, which IMHO is the stronger film as not only did it rely on plot to get by instead of fancy CG carnivals, it had to contend with having Kevin Costner as the lead actor and still managed to be remotely watchable. South Park pretty much nailed it when they called it Dances With Smurfs though. I won't deny that Avatar is a great Blu-Ray to show off what my TV is capable of, with the riots of colour in some scenes it gets a lot of 'oohs' and 'aahs' when I put it on to show off. But it's a stand alone film. Let it be remembered as such instead of tainting its image with crappy sequels just for the sake of milking the cash cow.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2010)

I was just thinking "we could do with some more atrocious films" and here we go.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 29, 2010)

Avatard is a terrible movie. Absolutely freaking terrible. I know this has been said many, many, many times before but Avatard is so stupid its almost embarassing to watch.

Its also really, REALLY creepy. Like that scene where all the demonic-looking navi "plug in" to the magic tree and have their minds controlled by the "All Mother" while a creepy looking African-Inspired witch does a freaking voodoo dance. WTF?!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 29, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Avatar is awesome. If you don't like the movie then don't come into this thread and bash it. Just comment on something else!!
> 
> The battle scene in IMAX 3D is one of the best things I've ever experienced in film.
> 
> ...


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 29, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now here we are. 

Avatar has little subject matter to call its own, honestly. I still enjoyed it, despite the fact that the entire plot could be predicted.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 29, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also, ITT:



You're right. Haters are going to hate. But that doesn't make them wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most people hate pedophilles, hitler, AIDS, etc. Those haters certainly aren't wrong.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same story here.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Most people hate pedophilles, hitler, AIDS, etc. Those haters certainly aren't wrong.


So you're comparing Avatar to pedophilia, Hitler and AIDS.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 29, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll personally pay the costs and a little extra on the side to anyone who makes that into a t-shirt.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> demonic-looking navi
> QUOTE(SPH73 @ Oct 29 2010, 08:43 PM) have their minds *controlled* by the "All Mother"


Did you walk into the wrong film?


----------



## Quanno (Oct 29, 2010)

Dunno, story seemed a bit cliché, but the effects were very good.


----------



## nando (Oct 29, 2010)

i never even finish watching the first one. i stopped 1/3rd of the way in because my bf fell asleep and my son decided his DS was more fun. i myself was disappointed at teh cgi. it wasn't that spectacular, the acting was very cartoony exaggerated and the character and animal designs way too stupid.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 30, 2010)

great just what we need more pocahavatar


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 30, 2010)

Another pocahontas??


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> WoW movie would be much better tho, and Avatars plot was straightly ripped from pocahontas, a bit different characters but same idea.


Sam Raimey is directing actually, and it's in the works according to Chris Metzen though they won't start production for a while as there are other projects on the go for Raimey at this time.


----------



## Midna (Oct 30, 2010)

Pocahontas meets Dances With Wolves... in space.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I don't care if this movie was a rip-off of Pocahontas. Avatar is new and much better.



Are you joking because besides visuals which is no reason to go watch a movie for that movie sucked in every aspect.


----------



## Goli (Oct 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I don't care if this movie was a rip-off of Pocahontas.* Avatar is new and much better*.


Newer =/= better.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 30, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more i dont know how this won so many awards myself plus the bitches voice is annoying!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 30, 2010)

Once again, *I* liked the movie. If you have a negative opinion about the movie FINE. But making me hate it because you do and you think so is unfair already. An opinion's an opinion mate. Not a big deal if you hate Avatar. I get it, you don't like it. Not all things go your own way.  

And yea, why did it win many awards huh? Because it sucked?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Know why it won so many awards? Cause *many people liked it*. Again, to each their own, just because you don't, doesn't mean everyone else will think the same way.
And please don't say I'm biased, I haven't even seen the damn movie. Simply saying, I enjoyed the graphics I did manage to view and you can't get upset for someone enjoying a movie you happened to dislike. That's just how the world turns.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 30, 2010)

Funny people are talking about it being bad and some defending it, but have you all forgotten what this movie did to some freaks!? They thought they'd actually wake up in Pandora if they suicide, and some even did that....makes me sick at these kind of people...its like:-
Man 1: Hey I watched Avatar, Pandora was so damn amazing!! I wanna live there!!
Man 2: I know, right
Man 1: You know I heard if we kill ourselves we may wake up in Pandora!!
Man 2: YOU DON'T SAY!?
Man 1: Yup!! So let's do it!!
-------Next Day-------
NEWSFLASH: 2 Men suicide in hopes of reaching Pandora.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

Well then, if we're blaming movies for the stupid things people do, does that mean I can go into my wardrobe and expect to see Narnia?
Cause you know, they totally did it in the movie.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Well then, if we're blaming movies for the stupid things people do, does that mean I can go into my wardrobe and expect to see Narnia?
> Cause you know, they totally did it in the movie.


Not blaming the movies, it's just so sad reading this news you know...


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 30, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Funny people are talking about it being bad and some defending it, but have you all forgotten what this movie did to some freaks!? They thought they'd actually wake up in Pandora if they suicide, and some even did that....makes me sick at these kind of people...its like:-
> Man 1: Hey I watched Avatar, Pandora was so damn amazing!! I wanna live there!!
> Man 2: I know, right
> Man 1: You know I heard if we kill ourselves we may wake up in Pandora!!
> ...








You crack me up PG! :wub
It's totally true though.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Not blaming the movies, it's just so sad reading this news you know...



I'm still not seeing how it's the movie's fault for someone going too far.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you were blaming it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 30, 2010)

I was pointing out WHAT it did to some weirdos, the word "what" is the key in my previous post xP
Anyways, it's best we stick to Avatar 2 and 3's failure than discussing about the firsts side effects.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I was pointing out WHAT it did to some weirdos, the word "what" is the key in my previous post xP
> Anyways, it's best we stick to Avatar 2 and 3's failure than discussing about the firsts side effects.



You're right, you were pointing out,* what people did to themselves* in hope of becoming a part of a fictional section of the movie. What? All of it was fictional? Well dammit...


Look, we get that you hate the movie and/or James Cameron, but you need to realize that everyone has a different opinion and saying it's a "rip-off" of some other movie(s) is just ludicrous. Think about it, just because it has some similar environments as other things, it's suddenly a rip-off? We all have eyes, arms and legs... are we ripping off each other? We're all on the temp and some of us have the same ideas... Is that ripping people off, as well? *It doesn't make any sense.*

Can't make crap up just because you hate something. You're using just as much imagination as James Cameron did for Avatar.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 30, 2010)

When I was watching the movie, it caught me till the end by its visuals, but after the credits and when I reached home, I realized it wasn't that amazing, and speaking of my imagination being used like JCs then I don't mind at all, lol.

The rip-off part, it's not only I, who went on about it being a rip-off of World Of Warcraft (I have barely played this shit, maybe 3-4 months). I read it on the internet and of course it did remind me of WoW in many scenes.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> When I was watching the movie, it caught me till the end by its visuals, but after the credits and when I reached home, I realized it wasn't that amazing, and speaking of my imagination being used like JCs then I don't mind at all, lol.
> 
> The rip-off part, it's not only I, who went on about it being a rip-off of World Of Warcraft (I have barely played this shit, maybe 3-4 months). I read it on the internet and of course it did remind me of WoW in many scenes.



Oh, I'm sorry, I thought you were the one who started the whole thread and mentioned it being a rip-off of WoW.

I still don't see how it resembles WoW or any other movie for having similar things in it. *It makes no sense.*
Think of the entire movie and then ask yourself how you got to that conclusion.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 30, 2010)

You just play too much World of warcraft.. I see no reason why it would be a rip-off of it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2010)

Because World of Warcraft invented waterfalls. And trees.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cos if it's fancy pansy visuals and gimmicky 3d effects the actual story is shithouse if you have never seen this just go watch  dances with wolves or Pocahontas and imagine them as aliens


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> cos if it's fancy pansy visuals and gimmicky 3d effects the actual story is shithouse if you have never seen this just go watch  dances with wolves or Pocahontas and *imagine them as aliens*



You do realize you pretty much just said it's a whole different movie...
"Go watch this and that, but completely change it to a whole new batch of characters, that's right, not even human!"


----------



## Stevetry (Oct 31, 2010)

good more movies with plot holes  go Cameron


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 31, 2010)

If they call it avatar 2 and 3 then that makes no sense



Spoiler



he's not 'in an avatar' anymore it's his body since he got transferred at the end


 o__O
I hope they get some creativity with the names or at least a subtitle not just Avatar 2/3


----------



## zeromac (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahem


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope their both exactly the same just avatar is more scify


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 1, 2010)

I see Avatar as a one off movie. You know, those movies which SHOULD ONLY HAVE ONE TITLE before the franchise loses the magic. The way Avatar played off as a movie should stay the way it is. Couldn't they have made some sort of sequel in a game which doesn't suck?


----------



## ComplicatioN (Nov 1, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Ahem


LOL win, where did you get that? xD


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 1, 2010)

brilliant


----------



## Midna (Nov 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really mate. The Navi are essentially portrayed as Native Americans, especially how they were in Dances With Wolves and Pocahontas. And the natives in those movies are portrayed as somewhat alien. Basically, imagine Pocahontas is blue and 8 feet tall.


----------

